# Failed egg donor cycle on first try



## wishforbaby

Hi, feeling very low. My husband and I (both 42) are trying to conceive through egg donation. We were sent for our first cycle in Spain to Institute Bernabeu. Our first egg donation cycle failed and no frozen embryos. The embryo that was transferred we were told was not the best because it was developing slowly. I had been led to believe that egg donation would give us a greater chance - might even be the magic bullet - and their success rates are reportedly 96% pregnancy rate within three cycles. I'm feeling like our chances have just dropped dramatically, because statistically my eggs did better than the donor's. Had anyone else got a similar story? We can only afford two more cycles - that's it! It has to work next time. Should we go back to the same clinic because they know us or try elsewhere? Also, I've been told my womb is fine, although I've suffered from irregular, long, heavy periods all my life which have prevented natural conception. But the doctors all say that my womb is 'normal'. I feel that because of my past history I will never pee on a stick and see a positive result. Can anyone else share? Thanks.


----------



## Gemini40

Hi, I had a similar situation in August. Paid for a donor cycle, only got three eggs and two made it to day three, had both transferred at six cells.bfn. I feel that it was a donor issue. A good donor should produce a couple of blasts in my opinion. If I go again it would be a different clinic and younger donor. Some clinics offer guarantees on number of blasts and I wished I had used one of them.


----------



## June2015

Hi wishforbaby, 

Really sorry to hear you've had a failed DE cycle.  

I too have used DE.  Whilst I'm slightly different, in that our donor produced a good number of eggs for us, which went to blast, I do know how it feels to have a de cycle fail.  

The clinic's tell you that your own eggs are no longer viable, but by having de you're almost certain to have a baby, they set expectations high for us and when it doesn't happen it's very difficult news to process.  I honestly thought that it would work first time, as I was on a shedload of meds to help support the pregnancy, had a 5 day AA blast put back etc, so when the result was negative it was heartbreaking. 

Probably like most clinics they don't really know why it failed, other than the embryo just wasn't up to muster in the end.  After the follow up consultation we decided to stay with our clinic. We changed protocol and added another drug and put two back as FET.  I know we are extremely lucky to have frozen embryos to use and that's the difference with the decision you have to make now.  If overall you've been happy with the clinic I'd probably stay with them, but look at protocol etc.  Then again there is also no harm in researching other clinics to make sure you're entirely happy with what you're walking into for your next try.

I have irregular periods too, but that's only been in the past three years.  My doctor said maybe I could have the ERA test but I decided not too. Is that something they have discussed with you? (I know that's got nothing to do with irregular periods)

It's difficult to pick yourself up from a failed cycle and everyone manages those feelings differently.  I just wanted to get on with another cycle and only had a delay due to blinkin cyst that decided to make an appearance.  

However, I'm now 15 weeks pregnant from our 2nd donor egg cycle, but still find it hard to believe it's happening. 

Donor eggs can and do work, but they are not the golden egg the clinic's lead us to believe.  That said remember success rates are higher than other forms of ivf so it's worth continuing with it. 

Good luck honey and I hope you start to feel better and not so low in the coming days/weeks xxx


----------



## Lily0750

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle Wishforbaby. 
I am in the same boat except I have 5 frozen embryos.
I would suggest to search for clinics that offers 10 eggs guarantee or something similar and recruit younger or proven donors.
It seems all ladies cycled with Team Miracle Cyprus have had spare embryos to freeze. Although I am not 100% happy with TM I feel very lucky having frozen embryos as it would take me another 6-8 months to save for a new fresh cycle.
best of luck with your next cycle.


----------



## Ljp64

Hi *wishforbaby*
I am 25 weeks pregnant after DE treatment at IB. My first cycle with them was unsuccessful; we got two blasts. The first transfer ended in a chemical pregancy then the second embryo didn't survive the defrost. I would advise you to kick up a fuss, ask for an explanation for the poor result, ask them what they're going to do to compensate you. That's what we did and they gave me financial assistance to cycle again. They also tested me and we found I have sticky blood. 
On my second cycle we got two blasts again, the first transfer was a BFN then this last FET resulted in my current pregnancy. This time they fell over themselves to get the result and they succeeded. 
At the end of the day DE isn't foolproof but as long as the issue is egg quality and nothing else they do get the results. I'd stick with them.

Good luck!


----------



## deblovescats

Hi Wish
Sorry for your negative cycle. I agree - we are led to believe that donor eggs are the magic ingredient to success! However, there is generally a higher chance than with OE if older. I was 45 when went for first cycle with double donation at a LWC Darlington, was disappointed that I only ended up with 2 blastocysts - out of 8 eggs, 6 fertilized, 2 became blasts. Had BFN with fresh cycle then another BFN with FET. Was told at my age chance of success 5%with a donor about 50%, so it s still not 100%. Decided to have a break and changed clinics to CARE Sheffield. This time, got 12 eggs, all fertilized. I ended up with 4 blasts, one implanted fresh, and got a BFP. I now have a son aged 2 1/2, had 3 embryos good enough to freeze. I had FET this year with one of the blasts, got another BFP - now have a daughter aged 10 weeks, so very happy. I still have 2 frozen. So obviously there was an issue with the first donor, as nothing was done differently in my treatment, yet got 2 out of 2 successes with new clinic, and none with first.
I think changing clinics depends on how happy you are with them. At my follow up after the failed cycles, I was just told that it 'was one of those things' so not satisfied with this. 
Deb


----------



## rebeccap31

Hi ladies

I'd like to join this discussion if that's ok...  I had 2 frozen embryos transferred 8 days ago and due for my blood test tomorrow.  I too went to IB in Alicante.  I just wondered why embyros fail to implant when using donor eggs.  I also felt it was a dead cert.  The day after the transfer my boobs were very painful and still are.  I have other symptoms too. Bloated, constipated, tired and feeling sick.  When I did my mock cycle with the same drugs I had no symptoms so I know it's not the drugs.  One minute I think it's worked then other times I don't.  Please stop me going crazy!! lol...  It doesn't help that my friend also went to the clinic and has twins doing exactly the same and it worked first time for her x


----------



## rebeccap31

Sadly my blood test showed a bfn.  Back tomorrow for another one.  The doctor said in case of late implantation x


----------



## June2015

Hi Rebecca,

How did your 2nd blood test go?  I hope it turned out to be a BFP for you. 

In relation to why implantation can fail, sometimes they just don't know, which isn't exactly helpful when you're hoping and praying.  Sometimes the embryos look great via the grading, but fail to continue growing, or don't have the energy to continue and the chromosomes aren't healthy etc. I'm sure there are other reasons too that I don't know about. 

Thinking of you x


----------



## rebeccap31

Hi June, Sadly it was bad news again...  Life sucks sometimes!!!!  Thanks for asking x


----------



## June2015

So sorry to hear that Rebecca.  I know the feeling well and really feel for you.  

I hope the doctors can give you some answers and you can move forward with things x

Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## rebeccap31

Thank you, I do too x


----------



## Sallyt31

Hi ladies
Just wanted to give some of you some hope.  I've recently transferred my first DE with ivf Spain Alicante and I'm currently 8w pregnant and   It stays that way.  I've never had a whiff of a BFP I've spent years looking at one lines and feeling so down.  When I took the test on my birthday and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant the shock was unreal!  It will happen ladies you just need one good blast and a lining that will let it snuggle in.  

We went with a package that guarantees you 5 blasts.  We have 4 left in the freezer.  If you want to get to that BFP then I'm afraid you have to pay out the money in my opinion.  Make sure though they've done all the necessary tests on you and that when u do have your transfer you have the meds to then support it to stick and to stay there.  Make sure you have questions ready for them. 

Oh and the donors they use are young therefore egg quality is much better.  Mine had already been successful previously with another ladies cycle. 

Best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## rebeccap31

Hi Sally
Congratulations, that's wonderful news.  May I ask what meds you were on?  Do you have any advice for me?  I'm going to try again at IB but want make sure i'm doing everything right. x


----------



## June2015

Hi Rebecca,

I know you're not asking me the meds question, but thought I'd stick my ore in anyway  

For my DE successful cycle I had the following meds; Clexane, intramuscular progesterone injections, cyclogest, progynova, eastrogen patches, embryo glue and four sessions of acupuncture.  I was on all the meds until 12 weeks pregnant when I then had to reduce the amount over a couple of week and had finished by 16 weeks.    I was also on short protocol to prepare my body to receive the embryos via a FET. 

Hope that helps a little x

And Sally, congratulations!!!


----------



## Sallyt31

Rebecca I'm on 100mg of estrogen pad daily, 1200mg progesterone pessaries x3 daily, 2x 5mg of pednoisoria (however spelt) steroid, 1x 5mg folic acid daily, 1x 100mg aspirin daily and 40mg of clexane injection daily.  Everything is up until 12 weeks except aspirin and folic acid which is until birth.  My hospital want me on aspirin until birth due to my age and pre-clampsia which is fine with me.  Quite similar to you June2015.  

I had a mock cycle in November before my real cycle in December so that they could see I responded to my meds ok and that womb was looking good especially the thickness of the lining.  You defo need to have a mock cycle before your real cycle I would say because they can adjust meds to your results from that so your real cycle goes smoothly and you have more chance of a BFP.  I had accupuncture before and after my transfer but I have it at home and it's excellent so I would recommend that.  Go with a blast guaranteed package and ask what age their donors go up to.  Oh and we paid extra to have them in the scope after fertilisation so they didn't have to keep checking on the eggs by getting them out.  They could just look at the video footage and I swear that helps them with no disturbance and knowing which one is higher quality.  They can see which gets to blast first etc.. By checking back over video footage which they can't do if you don't have them in the scope.  (Sorry forgot the name Spain gave it).
Our package wasn't the most expensive but it was up there and then adding extras you think oh should I but why spend all that and then don't do the bits n bobs, just throw the kitchen sink at it.  I'm glad we have.  X

June2015 congrats to you too hon xx


----------



## rebeccap31

Thanks ladies, that's really helpful.  I want to speak to the clinic again with a plan up my sleeve.  My gp is sending me for lots of blood tests which is great.  At least it can be treated before I start again if there is anything wrong xx


----------

